# [SOLVED] wlan0-no wireless extensions (Centrino Advanced-N)

## joker_pc

Hi,

I tried to setup my Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 yesterday but without success (notebook Dell Latitude E5520).

I have installed wpa_supplicant, wicd (which is running as boot service), and compat-wireless of the pentoo-overlay.

dmesg | grep iwl looks good:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    5.946076] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:
> 
> [    5.946080] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

ifconfig says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse b8:ac:6f:ca:8c:53  
> 
>           inet Adresse:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

but iwconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

Also /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start doesn't work (wpa_supplicant.conf previously created):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...
> 
> ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported
> ...

 

It seems to be a problem with the kernel?!

For compat-wireless it was required to reconfigure the kernel to build CFG80211 and MAC80211 as modules (previously build in). Otherwise compat-wireless cannot be build.

Here some snippet of .config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Packet Radio protocols
> ...

 

Has somebody an idea and can help me to get WiFi working? Thanks!!Last edited by joker_pc on Wed Jun 22, 2011 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

The iwlagn driver uses nl80211 and provides wireless extension compatibility only as fallback for legacy applications. Maybe something prevents compat-wireless from providing the legacy interface.

See if wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 works, and use net-wireless/iw instead of wireless-tools.

----------

## joker_pc

Thank you, both hints were completely correct:

wpa_supplicant is working now  :Very Happy:  , wicd still does not work  :Embarassed: 

I've configured everything directly in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, wpa_gui does work too.

Thank you again!

----------

## Royal_ts

I got the same card for my new Acer timeline. could you please tell which driver you built in the kernel and set as module for the N 6205??? This would be awesome.

----------

## cach0rr0

the driver is 'iwlagn'

which specific hardware, varies. Show us your lspci -nv output?

You're going to need the right driver (iwlagn) with the right options (?) selected, plus you're also going to need the firmware for that device. 

Aside from little things like the cheat sheet in my signature, you can always grep your kernel sources for the device. 

I'm not on my iwlagn box, I'm on my atheros machine, but the same method still works

lspci

```

<snip>

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

</snip>

```

so i lspci -nv and check for 04:00.0

```

04:00.0 0280: 168c:002a (rev 01)

```

right, so let's check the kernel sources

```

houacer01 wireless # grep -ri 0x002a * |grep PCI

ath/ath9k/pci.c:        { PCI_VDEVICE(ATHEROS, 0x002A) }, /* PCI-E */

ath/ath9k/hw.h:#define AR9280_DEVID_PCIE        0x002a

```

So now I have a decent clue this is going to be ath9k, since indeed I have an Atheros 928x card

grepping within iwlagn will show similar. It will tell you what series your card is, which tells you not only what options to select for iwlagn in menuconfig, but also what firmware you'll need

----------

## Royal_ts

lspci says this:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0104 (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c49 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df4 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1083 (rev c0)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 0082 (rev 34)

04:00.0 Class ff00: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5209 (rev 01)

04:00.1 SD Host controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5209 (rev 01)

05:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 04)

```

and then i should have a look on 3:00.0 ?!

sry for that. here is my complete output of lspci -nv. Just ti get sure

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0104 (rev 09)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0101 (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: d0000000-d10fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a0000000-00000000b1ffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0116 (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   Memory at d1400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1c3a (rev 04)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at d1c04000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1c2d (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at d1c0a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1c20 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at d1c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1c10 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: d1b00000-d1bfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1c12 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: d1a00000-d1afffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:1c14 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: d1900000-d19fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1c16 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: d1800000-d18fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1c26 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at d1c09000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1c49 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1c03 (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   I/O ports at 4098 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 40bc [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 40b8 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4060 [size=32]

   Memory at d1c08000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1c22 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at d1c06000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 4040 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0df4 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: 1025:0550

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=16M]

   Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=256M]

   Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 3000 [disabled] [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at d1000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

02:00.0 0200: 1969:1083 (rev c0)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

   Memory at d1b00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-f5-56-23-b8-70-f4-ff

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

   Kernel modules: atl1c

03:00.0 0280: 8086:0082 (rev 34)

   Subsystem: 8086:1301

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17

   Memory at d1a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 08-11-96-ff-ff-3d-17-90

   Kernel modules: iwlagn

04:00.0 ff00: 10ec:5209 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 7

   Memory at d1901000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

04:00.1 0805: 10ec:5209 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: 10ec:5209

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at d1900000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [b0] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

05:00.0 0c03: 1033:0194 (rev 04) (prog-if 30)

   Subsystem: 1025:054f

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 7

   Memory at d1800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff

   Capabilities: [150] #18

```

But when i type in grep -ri 0x0082* | grep PCI there will be just a blank row. So nothing to put out. By the way Intel Corporation Device doesn't sounds like a detected card for me?!

----------

## cach0rr0

```

ricker iwlwifi # cd /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/

ricker net # grep -ri 0x0082 * |grep PCI

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1201, iwl6000g2a_2agn_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1221, iwl6000g2a_2agn_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1206, iwl6000g2a_2abg_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1226, iwl6000g2a_2abg_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1207, iwl6000g2a_2bg_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1301, iwl6000g2a_2agn_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1306, iwl6000g2a_2abg_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1307, iwl6000g2a_2bg_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1321, iwl6000g2a_2agn_cfg)},

wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-agn.c:     {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x0082, 0x1326, iwl6000g2a_2abg_cfg)},

```

so it's iwl6000

```

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

  │           -> Intel Wireless Wifi (IWLWIFI [=m])

  │             -> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn) (IWLAGN [=m])

```

you also want to make sure you select the option labeled "Intel Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N WiFi Link", as the Help seems to show:

(notice it lists the '6000 Series')

```

  │ CONFIG_IWL5000:

  │

  │ This option enables support for use with the following hardware:

  │       Intel Wireless WiFi Link 6250AGN Adapter

  │       Intel 6000 Series Wi-Fi Adapters (6200AGN and 6300AGN)

  │       Intel WiFi Link 1000BGN

  │       Intel Wireless WiFi 5150AGN

  │       Intel Wireless WiFi 5100AGN, 5300AGN, and 5350AGN

  │

  │ Symbol: IWL5000 [=n]

  │ Type  : boolean

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N WiFi Link

```

Generally, with wireless, you always want to do everything as a <M> (module) and not a <*> (built-in)

The above takes care of the driver, and the firmware you want is in portage

```

* net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode

     Available versions:  (~)9.221.4.1

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Advanced N 6000 ucode

```

so

```

emerge -v iwl6000-ucode

```

from there it's off to set up wpa_supplicant and all of the other fun stuff, which can be handled in a separate thread  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Royal_ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But when i type in grep -ri 0x0082* | grep PCI there will be just a blank row. So nothing to put out. 
> 
> 

 

That's because you missed the space between the '2' and the '*'

So grep was waiting on STDIN, looking for a string '0x0082*' wherewas, what you want is to look inside '*' (every file) for the string '0x0082'

 *Royal_ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> By the way Intel Corporation Device doesn't sounds like a detected card for me?!

 

It is. And actually if you look at the original poster's log output, it does give hints that this is iwlagn (though, you *do* sorta have to know what you're looking for to see it!)

----------

## Royal_ts

I did select this a module  :Smile: 

But how could i select the option "Intel Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N WiFi Link"? Is this just the help of the entry of "Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)"??? so nothing to tick or something?! than everything is fine  :Smile: 

When i compiled the new kernel and i load the module with 

```

modpreobe iwlagn

```

like it's mentioned in the "how to" I should see the wlan card whit the command ifconfig? But i can't see them.

If this is normal i will now continue with emerge...

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Royal_ts wrote:*   

> I did select this a module 
> 
> But how could i select the option "Intel Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N WiFi Link"? Is this just the help of the entry of "Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)"??? so nothing to tick or something?! than everything is fine 

 

As indicated above

http://ompldr.org/vYXJnbw (screenshot)

 *Royal_ts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When i compiled the new kernel and i load the module with 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

as mentioned above, you will also need to emerge that ucode package. 

without it, wlan0 will not come up. You will be able to confirm that the missing ucode is the problem by checking output of 'dmesg' after you do the modprobe

If you have those three modules selected (as seen in the screenshot) and you emerge that ucode package, wlan0 should show up after you do 'modprobe iwlagn'

You can confirm it is up with cat /proc/net/dev

----------

## Royal_ts

the menuconfig looks a bit different but yes. I ticked on 

```

Device Driver -->

  Network device support -->

   Wireless LAN -->

     <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlagn)

              Debugging Options -->

     [     ] iwlwifi experimental P2P support

```

(x86_64 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 kernel)

while Debugging information is unloaded.

Unfortunately i still can't see my wlan by typing ifconfig.  :Sad:   :Sad: 

dmesg printed out:

[code:1:73a1e9e3f2]

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) ) #5 SMP Mon Oct 10 17:24:05 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

[    0.000000] Command line: real_root=/dev/sda7

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009d800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000096e3f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000096e3f000 - 0000000096ebf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000096ebf000 - 0000000096fbf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000096fbf000 - 0000000096fff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000096fff000 - 0000000097000000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000097000000 - 000000009fa00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feb00000 - 00000000feb04000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffd80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000015fe00000 (usable)

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Acer Aspire 4830TG/JM40_HR, BIOS V1.05 06/08/2011

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x15fe00 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 080000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 097000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 098000000 mask FF8000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 0FFC00000 mask FFFC00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   5 base 100000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 base 140000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   7 base 150000000 mask FF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   8 base 15FE00000 mask FFFE00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x97000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000fe1b0] fe1b0

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 20480

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000097000000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0097000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 97000000 @ 96e3b000-96e3f000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-000000015fe00000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 015fe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 15fe00000 @ 15fdf9000-15fe00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fe020 00024 (v02 ACRSYS)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0000000096ffe120 00084 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0000000096ffc000 000F4 (v04 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0000000096fef000 0918D (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0000000096f6d000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 0000000096ffd000 000A5 (v32 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0000000096ffb000 00038 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0000000096ffa000 0008C (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0000000096ff9000 0003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 0000000096fee000 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0000000096fed000 00BC2 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00001000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 0000000096feb000 00028 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASPT 0000000096fe8000 00034 (v07 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0000000096fe7000 007C2 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0000000096fe6000 00996 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0000000096fe1000 04B40 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00001000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000015fe00000

[    0.000000] NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000015fe00000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [000000015fdfb000 - 000000015fdfffff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0004dfffff] PMD -> [ffff88015b600000-ffff88015edfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x0015fe00

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[4] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009d

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00096e3f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00096fff -> 0x00097000

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x0015fe00

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1010637

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 5 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3920 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 599672 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 5369 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 387335 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x00] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 4 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009d000 - 000000000009e000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000096e3f000 - 0000000096ebf000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000096ebf000 - 0000000096fbf000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000096fbf000 - 0000000096fff000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000097000000 - 000000009fa00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000009fa00000 - 00000000e0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000feb00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000feb00000 - 00000000feb04000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000feb04000 - 00000000fec00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec01000 - 00000000fed10000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed1a000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1a000 - 00000000fed1c000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffd80000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffd80000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 9fa00000 (gap: 9fa00000:40600000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff88015fa00000 s75712 r8192 d22592 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s75712 r8192 d22592 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 990927

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/sda7

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 3905420k/5765120k available (5665k kernel code, 1722572k absent, 137128k reserved, 5438k data, 636k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:744 16

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] Detected 2394.574 MHz processor.

[    0.000003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4789.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=2394574)

[    0.000197] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000323] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000419] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.000520] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.000878] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.001923] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.002391] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.002610] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.002707] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.

[    0.002860] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.002959] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.003077] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.003173] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.003281] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.003387] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.003488] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.003646] ACPI: Core revision 20110316

[    0.036145] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.036610] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.046695] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz stepping 07

[    0.148037] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, SandyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.148307] ... version:                3

[    0.148403] ... bit width:              48

[    0.148498] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.148593] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.148690] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.148787] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.148882] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.149114] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.149202] smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 98000

[    0.240045]  #2

[    0.240090] smpboot cpu 2: start_ip = 98000

[    0.330854]  #3

[    0.330899] smpboot cpu 3: start_ip = 98000

[    0.421701] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.421797] Total of 4 processors activated (19154.69 BogoMIPS).

[    0.423790] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 5728 bytes left

[    0.423976] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at 96ebf000 (1048576 bytes)

[    0.424188] Time: 10:15:01  Date: 10/12/11

[    0.424316] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.424693] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.424843] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.425025] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.425178] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.446946] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.452818] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.454605] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.456108] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.462705] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.464008] ACPI: SSDT 0000000096e70718 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20100121)

[    0.465986] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.466161] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20100121)

[    0.468873] ACPI: SSDT 0000000096e71a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20100121)

[    0.469557] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.469731] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20100121)

[    0.472717] ACPI: SSDT 0000000096e6fd98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20100121)

[    0.473352] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.473529] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20100121)

[    0.484620] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.484730] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.485003] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.691016] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.691310] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.691406] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.691886] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.691888] _OSC request data:1 8 1f 

[    0.691891] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    0.692560] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.692661] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.692761] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.692910] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.693068] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0104] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.693099] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0101] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.693123] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.693125] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.693148] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0116] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.693160] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1400000-0xd17fffff 64bit]

[    0.693166] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.693171] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0x4000-0x403f]

[    0.693238] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1c3a] type 0 class 0x000780

[    0.693273] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1c04000-0xd1c0400f 64bit]

[    0.693365] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.693370] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

[    0.693418] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.693786] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1c0a000-0xd1c0a3ff]

[    0.695856] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.695861] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

[    0.695896] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.695922] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1c00000-0xd1c03fff 64bit]

[    0.696017] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.696022] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.696050] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.696152] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.696157] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.696188] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:1c12] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.696289] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.696294] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.696325] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:1c14] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.696425] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.696430] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.696461] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1c16] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.696559] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.696564] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.696610] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.696968] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1c09000-0xd1c093ff]

[    0.699052] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.699057] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

[    0.699090] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c49] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.699254] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c03] type 0 class 0x000106

[    0.699288] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x4098-0x409f]

[    0.699301] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x40bc-0x40bf]

[    0.699314] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x4090-0x4097]

[    0.699328] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x40b8-0x40bb]

[    0.699341] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x4060-0x407f]

[    0.699355] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xd1c08000-0xd1c087ff]

[    0.699415] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.699419] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.699445] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 0 class 0x000c05

[    0.699470] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xd1c06000-0xd1c060ff 64bit]

[    0.699507] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x4040-0x405f]

[    0.699579] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0df4] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.699590] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff]

[    0.699603] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.699616] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.699624] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0x3000-0x307f]

[    0.699633] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.699678] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.699777] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.699779] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd10fffff]

[    0.699783] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.699877] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1969:1083] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.699912] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1b00000-0xd1b3ffff 64bit]

[    0.699930] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

[    0.700053] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.700060] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.700105] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.700208] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.700213] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd1b00000-0xd1bfffff]

[    0.700222] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.700447] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:0082] type 0 class 0x000280

[    0.700618] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1a00000-0xd1a01fff 64bit]

[    0.701228] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.701263] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.701436] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.701537] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.701542] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd1a00000-0xd1afffff]

[    0.701551] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.701653] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:5209] type 0 class 0x00ff00

[    0.701678] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1901000-0xd1901fff]

[    0.701831] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.701833] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.701839] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.701891] pci 0000:04:00.1: [10ec:5209] type 0 class 0x000805

[    0.701916] pci 0000:04:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xd1900000-0xd19000ff]

[    0.702069] pci 0000:04:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.702071] pci 0000:04:00.1: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.702077] pci 0000:04:00.1: PME# disabled

[    0.702146] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.702247] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.702253] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd1900000-0xd19fffff]

[    0.702261] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.702433] pci 0000:05:00.0: [1033:0194] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.702495] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd1800000-0xd1801fff 64bit]

[    0.702811] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.702821] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.702903] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.703004] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.703008] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd1800000-0xd18fffff]

[    0.703017] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.703051] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.703214] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.703250] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.703283] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

[    0.703315] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

[    0.703368] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0._PRT]

[    0.703440] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.703441] _OSC request data:1 1f 1f 

[    0.703445]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.703574] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.703575] _OSC request data:1 0 1d 

[    0.703578] Unable to assume _OSC PCIe control. Disabling ASPM

[    0.707709] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.708328] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7

[    0.709028] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.709643] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.710262] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.711002] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.711617] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.712234] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7

[    0.712984] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.713144] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

[    0.713298] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.713505] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.713675] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.713812] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.713939] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.714067] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.714350] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24.

[    0.714449] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.714545] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.714635] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009d800 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.714637] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000096e3f000 - 0000000097ffffff 

[    0.714640] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000097000000 - 0000000097ffffff 

[    0.714642] reserve RAM buffer: 000000015fe00000 - 000000015fffffff 

[    0.714846] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.715113] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.715210] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.715306] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.715412] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.715568] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.716021] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.718136] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.719119] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

[    0.719164] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #2

[    0.719214] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

[    0.719219] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #3

[    0.723624] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.723723] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.724118] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-fe]

[    0.724121] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.724123] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.724125] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.724126] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.724128] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.724130] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.724132] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.724133] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.724135] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.724137] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.724138] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.724140] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.724142] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.724144] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.724145] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.724147] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.724149] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.724150] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.724238] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.724252] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

[    0.724253] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

[    0.724255] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

[    0.724256] pnp 00:01: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.724258] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

[    0.724318] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.724327] pnp 00:02: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.724370] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.724444] pnp 00:03: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

[    0.724491] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.724500] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00f0]

[    0.724509] pnp 00:04: [irq 13]

[    0.724553] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.724566] pnp 00:05: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

[    0.724567] pnp 00:05: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

[    0.724569] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

[    0.724570] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]

[    0.724571] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]

[    0.724573] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]

[    0.724575] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0068]

[    0.724577] pnp 00:05: [io  0x006c]

[    0.724578] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]

[    0.724579] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]

[    0.724581] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]

[    0.724582] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

[    0.724584] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

[    0.724585] pnp 00:05: [io  0xff2c-0xff2f]

[    0.724587] pnp 00:05: [io  0x1000-0x100f]

[    0.724588] pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

[    0.724590] pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

[    0.724591] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x047f]

[    0.724592] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

[    0.724594] pnp 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

[    0.724664] system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.724764] system 00:05: [io  0xff2c-0xff2f] has been reserved

[    0.724862] system 00:05: [io  0x1000-0x100f] has been reserved

[    0.724961] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.725059] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.725157] system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.725255] system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    0.725378] system 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.725478] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.725487] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    0.725492] pnp 00:06: [irq 8]

[    0.725538] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.725558] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

[    0.725615] system 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

[    0.725715] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.725733] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0060]

[    0.725734] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0064]

[    0.725739] pnp 00:08: [irq 1]

[    0.725784] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.725826] pnp 00:09: [irq 12]

[    0.725874] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ETD0500 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.825373] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.825375] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff]

[    0.825376] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

[    0.825378] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

[    0.825380] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.825381] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

[    0.825383] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

[    0.825384] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.825386] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

[    0.825387] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0x9fa00000-0x9fa00fff]

[    0.825461] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.825561] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.825661] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.825761] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.825861] system 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.825961] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.826061] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.826173] system 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.826273] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.826375] system 00:0a: [mem 0x9fa00000-0x9fa00fff] has been reserved

[    0.826475] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.826678] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

[    0.826680] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

[    0.826758] system 00:0b: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.826859] system 00:0b: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.826961] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.826978] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.827073] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.831814] pci 0000:01:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.832018] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xd1000000-0xd107ffff pref]

[    0.832181] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.832278] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.832378] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd10fffff]

[    0.832479] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.832631] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.832729] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.832833] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd1b00000-0xd1bfffff]

[    0.832936] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.833041] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.833137] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.833249] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd1a00000-0xd1afffff]

[    0.833352] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.833458] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.833555] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.833657] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd1900000-0xd19fffff]

[    0.833760] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.833865] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.833963] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.834066] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd1800000-0xd18fffff]

[    0.834182] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.834299] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.834401] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.834410] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.834513] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.834521] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.834624] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.834634] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.834738] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.834748] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.834851] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.834855] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.834857] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.834859] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.834861] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x9fa00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.834863] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.834864] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd10fffff]

[    0.834866] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xa0000000-0xb1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.834868] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.834870] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd1b00000-0xd1bfffff]

[    0.834872] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd1a00000-0xd1afffff]

[    0.834874] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xd1900000-0xd19fffff]

[    0.834876] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xd1800000-0xd18fffff]

[    0.834902] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.835135] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.836245] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.837645] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.837876] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.837976] TCP reno registered

[    0.838078] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.838208] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.838403] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.838586] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.838683] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.838779] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.838887] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.838912] pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.849220] pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.863713] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.863757] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.863858] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880092e3b000 - ffff880096e3b000

[    0.864007] software IO TLB at phys 0x92e3b000 - 0x96e3b000

[    0.864125] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    0.865561] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    0.865666] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    0.865774] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    0.865879] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    0.866019] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.866342] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.866446] type=2000 audit(1318414500.682:1): initialized

[    0.884948] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.888361] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.888528] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.889674] msgmni has been set to 7627

[    0.889859] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.890250] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.890401] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.890496] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.890650] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.890828] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.890851] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.891273] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.891425] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.957486] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.957583] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.957799] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Sandybridge Chipset

[    0.957972] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

[    0.959006] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 131072K stolen memory

[    0.959234] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[    1.158803] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

[    1.159202] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    1.159359] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.159516] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    1.159698] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    1.159854] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    1.160009] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    1.160167] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    1.161664] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.161843] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    1.162261] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    1.162286] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    1.162310] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    1.264734] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.264844] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.264946] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.293544] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.293549] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    1.293651] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.325577] [drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed

[    1.397441] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    1.397594] vgaarb: transferring owner from PCI:0000:00:02.0 to PCI:0000:01:00.0

[    1.451311] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.616154] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    1.618501] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.618520] drm: registered panic notifier

[    1.865625] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2394.560 MHz.

[    1.865702] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.918655] acpi device:30: registered as cooling_device4

[    1.918866] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    1.918906] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.918950] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _DOD (20110316/video-1148)

[    1.919039] ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.GFX0.DD02._BCL] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110316/psargs-359)

[    1.919088] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP.DD02._BCL] (Node ffff88015ae7c3e8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110316/psparse-536)

[    1.919315] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:36/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5

[    1.919358] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: no  rom: yes  post: no)

[    1.919493] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.920977] brd: module loaded

[    1.921668] loop: module loaded

[    1.921866] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.921878] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.921959] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.921988] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    1.932553] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

[    1.933576] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    1.934519] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.937181] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.938214] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.939214] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.940193] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.941164] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.942121] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.943098] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd1c08000 port 0xd1c08100 irq 42

[    1.943993] ata2: DUMMY

[    1.944880] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd1c08000 port 0xd1c08200 irq 42

[    1.945789] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.946671] ata5: DUMMY

[    1.947536] ata6: DUMMY

[    1.948622] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    1.949492] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.950412] sky2: driver version 1.28

[    1.951359] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.952197] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.953144] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.953981] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    1.953998] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.954861] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.954865] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.955719] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.955723] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.955765] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.968472] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcs_params 0x200002 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=2

[    1.968482] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.968518] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: support lpm

[    1.968540] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    1.969442] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.973315] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.973317] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.973330] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd1c0a000

[    1.974183] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.978064] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.983443] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.984398] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.984404] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.984406] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.985263] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.986116] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.986961] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

[    1.987812] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    1.988705] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.988708] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.988714] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.988751] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.988753] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.988754] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.989575] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.990375] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.990376] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.990378] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.990380] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.990383] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.990385] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.990403] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.990442] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.991263] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.991266] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.992052] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.992096] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.001419] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcs_params 0x200002 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=2

[    2.001428] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.001454] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: support lpm

[    2.001475] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    2.002277] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.006163] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.006165] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.006177] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xd1c09000

[    2.006920] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.010791] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.016398] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.017239] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.017244] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    2.017246] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.017993] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.018730] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.019463] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

[    2.020190] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.020965] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.020968] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.020973] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.021009] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.021011] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.021012] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.021715] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.022415] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.022416] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.022417] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.022419] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.022422] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.022424] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.022439] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.022491] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.023215] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    2.023254] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.024072] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.024824] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.025616] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.026371] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.027144] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    2.027957] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.064439] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    2.069934] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.070706] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.071574] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.072616] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.080467] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.081266] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.082088] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.083105] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.20.0-ioctl (2011-02-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.084336] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.085855] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.086633] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    2.088041] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.088825] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.089287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    2.089292] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    2.089982] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.090846] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.090875] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.109193] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

[    2.122305] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    2.122321] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    2.189313] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    2.189325] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    2.240325] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 high speed

[    2.240332] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.252050] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.256654] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD7500BPVT-22HXZT3, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    2.257566] ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.262089] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.263375] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500BPVT-2 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.264502] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

[    2.264642] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.266807] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    2.267690] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.268754] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.268773] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.291036] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hc

----------

## Royal_ts

the menuconfig looks a bit different but yes. I ticked on 

```

Device Driver -->

  Network device support -->

   Wireless LAN -->

     <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlagn)

              Debugging Options -->

     [     ] iwlwifi experimental P2P support

```

(x86_64 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 kernel)

while Debugging information is unloaded.

Unfortunately i still can't see my wlan by typing ifconfig.  :Sad:   :Sad: 

dmesg printed out:

```

[    4.637428] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:7.

[    4.639548] Freeing unused kernel memory: 636k freed

[    4.640433] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    4.642907] Freeing unused kernel memory: 460k freed

[    4.650036] Freeing unused kernel memory: 2028k freed

[    5.437342] kbd_mode used greatest stack depth: 5376 bytes left

[    5.479585] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 4992 bytes left

[    5.480495] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 4456 bytes left

[    6.209402] udev[1219]: starting version 164

[    6.710727] udevadm used greatest stack depth: 4352 bytes left

[    6.767767] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    6.767771] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[    6.767826] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    6.767837] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.767879] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

[    6.784972] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x715, CALIB=0x6

[    6.784974] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Device SKU: 0Xb

[    6.784976] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X3, Valid Rx ant: 0X3

[    6.785002] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[    6.785101] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    6.872012] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode' failed.

[    6.873008] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000g2a-4.ucode' failed.

[    6.873012] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[    6.873127] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    6.874836] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    6.874848] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.976821] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: version 1.0.1.0-NAPI

[    8.605714] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    8.724599] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)

[    9.656744] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k 

[    9.794395] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.867496] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  303.416807] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 3608 bytes left

[ 1211.338876] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0004

[ 1211.339139] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 1211.443273] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 1211.454242] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 1211.516171] usb 2-1.2: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[ 1211.527129] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[ 1211.602551] usb 2-1.2: default language 0x0409

[ 1211.603741] usb 2-1.2: udev 3, busnum 2, minor = 130

[ 1211.603749] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=1624

[ 1211.603755] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1211.603761] usb 2-1.2: Product: DataTraveler G2

[ 1211.603766] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Kingston

[ 1211.603770] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 001CC0EC31EDF02057E6127E

[ 1211.604221] usb 2-1.2: usb_probe_device

[ 1211.604225] usb 2-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1211.604357] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1211.604427] usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1211.604433] usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1211.604552] scsi6 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0

[ 1211.604704] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[ 1212.603436] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler G2  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 1212.603608] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[ 1212.605144] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 15654848 512-byte logical blocks: (8.01 GB/7.46 GiB)

[ 1212.605636] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 1212.605650] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 16 24 09 51

[ 1212.605658] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1212.607630] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1212.608261]  sdb: sdb1

[ 1212.609856] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1212.609861] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

So missing firmeware!?

By the way It's an Acer Aspire TimelineX 4830TG-2414G75Mnbb.

And even Windows told me that this Card is an Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205

----------

## cach0rr0

yeah looks like i had the firmware version wrong

```

ricker iwl6005-ucode # ls -alh /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/iwl6005-ucode-17.168.5.3/work/iwlwifi-6000g2a-ucode-17.168.5.3/

total 460K

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Jun  7 19:36 .

drwx------ 3 root root 4.0K Oct 12 04:44 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.0K Jun  7 19:36 LICENSE.iwlwifi-6000g2a-ucode

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.7K Jun  7 19:36 README.iwlwifi-6000g2a-ucode

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 434K Jun  7 19:36 iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

```

deceptive names from portage packages be damned! 

the package you want is:

```

emerge -v iwl6005-ucode

```

you can unmerge iwl6000-ucode, as that is wrong for your card

----------

## Royal_ts

We narrow down to problem  :Smile: 

It semms like the card is detected

(dmesg):

```

[    6.768071] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    6.768075] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[    6.768132] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    6.768143] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.768186] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

[    6.785262] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x715, CALIB=0x6

[    6.785264] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Device SKU: 0Xb

[    6.785265] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X3, Valid Rx ant: 0X3

[    6.785303] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[    6.785407] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    6.832558] cdrom_id used greatest stack depth: 4112 bytes left

[    6.907332] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.168.5.3 build 42301

[    6.907508] Registered led device: phy0-led

[    6.909526] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    6.911156] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    6.911168] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.012799] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: version 1.0.1.0-NAPI

[    8.983311] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    9.090999] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)

[    9.956582] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k 

[   10.094469] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[   10.168142] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  304.200582] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 3608 bytes left

```

and cat /proc/net/dev prints out:

```

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  sit0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

 wlan0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  eth0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

Just ifconfig shows no wireless card:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:70:f4:f5:56:23  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:45 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

:/

----------

## cach0rr0

ifconfig only shows active interfaces

```

ifconfig -a

```

on the other hand, should show your wlan0. 

once you do ifconfig wlan0 up, it should show up in your normal 'ifconfig' output

if not, check dmesg for errors. But if you have that firmware installed, have the correct options selected for your running kernel, and it shows up in /proc/net/dev, you should be fine, and all you need to do is set up wpa_supplicant

----------

